# OFFER ENDED Today only, iTunes Store has movie bundles for a buck a movie



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://iphone.appleinsider.com/articles/16/09/12/apple-features-10-movie-bundles-for-10-in-10th-itunes-movies-anniversary-sale

Six bundles of ten movies for ten dollars per bundle. Movies are popular and mostly recent.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks for posting.


----------

